# Installing STOCK Nissan DoubleDin stereo/CD in my B14... got plenty of questions?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I'm looking to install a stock double-din CD player into a B14. From what I understand it should be a direct fit (minus the storage cubby). 

First question... is the pinout the same for the double-din as the stock tape deck? The plugs look similar and so I want to believe they fit. Can anyone verify this?

Nissan has about 5 different CD players that look like they'll fit my B14. Which one has the best odds for working in my Sentra?
(I'm assuming the possibility some of these HU's won't work at all in the B14)


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Come on! I know for fact some of you guys have installed the doubledin CD player into your B14's.

Is this a bad idea or something. Do the stock CD players play copied CD's?


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

stock players will eventually die playing too many copied CDs ... you are better off investing 100-150 for a good quality deck and easily can get one that plays MP3 cds.


----------

